# Hello from South Florida



## GeNomeZ (May 26, 2013)

My Grandfather was a Master Mason for over 40 years. He was a wonderful God fearing man that everyone respected. Until a couple years ago I didn't put much thought behind the Freemason's effect on my Grandfather as he didn't talk openly about it (other than the obvious joy he received by attending his lodge). 

Over the last couple of months I have, like a lot of people here, put a lot of time into researching Freemasonry. I have to say I am very impressed with what I have seen. Obviously, not including sifting through a bunch of obvious garbage. 

My Grandfather passed away some years ago (and was in a different state than me) and I am not aware that I know any other Mason's so I have reached out to a local lodge and already had the opportunity of attending a dinner before a meeting and really enjoyed it. I will be attending an open event in a couple of weeks and then another dinner the following week. There is another lodge close by that I recently emailed about getting to know them better too, but I'm waiting on a reply. 

If anyone on here is in the West Palm Beach, Lake Worth or Boynton Beach areas let me know. These are the areas I'm considering for Lodges the most as I live and work around them. I would love to talk more with you. 

I have been reading on the forum's here for a couple of weeks and I wanted to say thank you for having a place for people to get more information. 

Thanks again,
GeNomeZ


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 26, 2013)

Welcome to the Community!

We're glad that you found your voice here with us. Good luck on your journey, the very same path that your Grandfather took before you.

A brighter future awaits ahead of you!


----------



## LittleHunter (May 29, 2013)

Hi GoNemez, I'm in the Palm Beach area; I belong to Lantana Lodge. Welcome to the Craft.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## GeNomeZ (May 29, 2013)

LittleHunter said:


> Hi GoNemez, I'm in the Palm Beach area; I belong to Lantana Lodge. Welcome to the Craft.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I just emailed Gulf Stream earlier today about coming by to introduce myself at some point. I am looking a few options for lodges as it seems like that is what most people on here recommend. I'm trying to find the best fit. I had dinner at the Boynton lodge a couple weeks ago and really enjoyed it. 

I was going to email Lantana as well, but I'm not sure if the email addresses are correct as it shows the same email address for all officers. Do you know of an email address I should use?

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## GeNomeZ (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the information LittleHunter!


----------



## LittleHunter (May 30, 2013)

No prob bro


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum GoNemez. You cant go wrong with the way you are going about this endeavor.


----------



## GeNomeZ (Jun 1, 2013)

DJGurkins said:


> Welcome to the forum GoNemez. You cant go wrong with the way you are going about this endeavor.



Thanks sir. I can't take credit for the idea of looking into multiple lodges though. I read about it right here on these forums. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LittleHunter (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, there are some smart guys on here


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## cog41 (Jun 3, 2013)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!


----------



## BrianMcMLG (Jun 6, 2013)

GeNomeZ said:


> Thanks sir. I can't take credit for the idea of looking into multiple lodges though. I read about it right here on these forums.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



I wish I had known about these forums six months ago. The advice would have been invaluable. But now, I can use these forums to help others who had the same questions I once did. These forums are great resource for Brethren and candidates alike. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Jun 6, 2013)

I was unaware of many things before I joined this site. Any new mason will find a treasure trove of experience and knowledge.


----------



## dew_time (Jun 6, 2013)

widows son said:


> I was unaware of many things before I joined this site. Any new mason will find a treasure trove of experience and knowledge.



True story!

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------

